# New bee...



## Tinykey (19/4/20)

Hi there guys and girls... So with lockdown I decided that I want to learn how to make juice... So where do I start and what do I need for this to work and be nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/4/20)

Tinykey said:


> Hi there guys and girls... So with lockdown I decided that I want to learn how to make juice... So where do I start and what do I need for this to work and be nice


Hi @Tinykey! Did you stock on PG, VG, Nic and flavours? There are a few DIY threads on the forum where you can get plenty of valuable resources.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tinykey (19/4/20)

No didn't stock anything is in planning phase want to see what I need to get after lockdown that I can start

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (19/4/20)

Check here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (19/4/20)

I had the same issue but long before lockdown.

Firstly I determined where I was getting the supplies from and are they reputable. A little due diligence and opinions from this forum will go a long way.

Then I decided what my base was going to be. I started with what nic I wanted and what strength. Then I looked at the recipe calculators, here for example http://www.steam-engine.org/juice.html and that helped me with what VG/PG I would need.

From there I looked at what flavours I liked and kept them as simple as possible. I now confidently can make up a couple of hundred mls at a time fairly consistently. Strangely my nic demand has come down from 12 to 6 and now to 3 since I started DIY. As a clever person on this forum pointed out I am probably vaping more juice but at less nic content. It also afforded me the chance to play with tanks and coils and matching them with the mods and mechs I have. I find big differences between them. My simple Banana mix for example tastes very different on my Recurve and mech squonk than in my Nano Wasp.

If you are low nic = 3mg then some suppliers will send you a pre mix. I use a 70/30 VG/PG and an 80/20 VG/PG and I find that this simplifies things greatly for DIY and with my recipes noted it literally takes minutes now to knock out a couple of hundred mls of my favourites. In saying that best to start with low amounts until you get what you want. There are tons of really good recipes right here.

Good luck I hope it works out for you as well as it did for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/4/20)

You can start here:


then here:


and finally go here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/
Download pdf file from the first post. 
Generally it's a lot of research, but this could be the shortest path.

Credits go to: Wayne Walker from DIY or Die and @RichJB from this forum.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (19/4/20)

Hi @Tinykey

I will second that suggestion by @alex1501 above to read the primer by Richjb
It’s excellent

All the best with the DIY adventure

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

